# Macintosh LC III



## samchun (11 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai trouvé dans la rue un MACINTOSH LC 3 datant de 1993. Je l'ai donc récupéré et nettoyer et miracle il fonctionne. Il y a le moniteur, le microphone, le clavier, et la "tour", pas de souris par contre.

Seul bémol, au lancement il affiche une disquette. D'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur différents forums il faudrait lui insérer une disquette sur laquelle figurerait l'OS de la machine afin qu'il boot sans encombre. Sauf que j'ai pas de disquette. Du coup, j'ai plusieurs questions vis à vis de cette trouvaille:

Y a-t-il moyen de le boot sans disquette? (d'ailleurs si quelqu'un sur Paris a une disquette et qu'il veut voir ce mammouth booter ça pourrait être sympa)

Est-ce que cet engin est susceptible d'intéresser des collectionneurs?

Le clavier peut-il fonctionner sur une machine contemporaine? J'ai cru comprendre que c'était une prise ADB et que yavait moyen de confectionner un adaptateur ...


----------



## gpbonneau (11 Octobre 2017)

Si c'est un LC3, l'unité centrale devrait ressembler à une boite à pizza avec une fente sur la droite pour mettre une disquette (pas vraiment une "tour" ;-). C'est quoi comme écran (c'est écrit derrière) ?

Si la disquette s'affiche à l'écran c'est que le disque dur est en panne.
Une disquette pour le démarrer, pourquoi pas, avec un système mini, mais ça limite l'utilisation.
Si tu es fan de rétro-gaming, changes le disque dur, sinon donnes-le à un fan ;-) Dons de Mac (v2) et autres matériels opérationnels

Un adaptateur ADB<>USB ça existe : http://www.bigmessowires.com/usb-wombat/


----------



## baron (12 Octobre 2017)

Le LCIII — pour autant que je m'en souvienne… — faisait partie de cette série de Mac qui, pour démarrer, réclamaient impérativement une pile en bon état pour la sauvegarde de la mémoire paramétrique.
Il faut ouvrir la boîte à pizza et on la trouve facilement.
Commence déjà par tester cela…

Par ailleurs, c'étaient effectivement d'excellents claviers.
Pour un adaptateur ADB > USB, tu peux aussi t'adresser en France — unidirectionnel mais aussi moins cher  :
• https://tibounise.com/adbusb.html (avec typons et schémas pour le faire toi-même si tu veux…)


----------



## samchun (12 Octobre 2017)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Si c'est un LC3, l'unité centrale devrait ressembler à une boite à pizza



Ouais c'est pour ça que j'ai mis tour entre guillemets  C'est exactement comme sur la photo.



gpbonneau a dit:


> C'est quoi comme écran (c'est écrit derrière) ?



Derrière ya marqué: "Apple Performa Plus Display" Model Number M9102 Z/D August 1993



gpbonneau a dit:


> Si la disquette s'affiche à l'écran c'est que le disque dur est en panne.
> Une disquette pour le démarrer, pourquoi pas, avec un système mini, mais ça limite l'utilisation.
> Si tu es fan de rétro-gaming, changes le disque dur



Quels types de disques durs sont compatibles? Et c'est pas trop compliqué à faire? (J'ai un niveau assez bon en théorie de l'électronique, mais 0 en pratique mis à part quelques soudures faites au collège ^^)

Et quels jeux peuvent tourner sur ce genre de machine? En vrai ça pourrait être marrant de lui donner une seconde vie en mettant un pong ou une bataille navale dessus 



baron a dit:


> Le LCIII — pour autant que je m'en souvienne… — faisait partie de cette série de Mac qui, pour démarrer, réclamaient impérativement une pile en bon état pour la sauvegarde de la mémoire paramétrique.



A quoi voit-on que la pile est en bon état?

Merci pour le lien de l'adaptateur ADB mais 20€ ça fait un peu cher =) Je préfère le faire moi même à ce prix-là


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Octobre 2017)

samchun a dit:


> Derrière ya marqué: "Apple Performa Plus Display" Model Number M9102 Z/D August 1993


Ton écran c'est le même que sur la photo au dessus alors ?

Le LCIII peut fonctionner sans pile, mais si tu veux le conserver regardes s'il elle est toujours bonne (3,6v) sinon changes la, ça se trouve assez facilement et ça permet de conserver des infos (comme l'heure) entre chaque utilisation.
https://www.amazon.fr/Pile-Lithium-Saft-LS14250-6Volt/dp/B00JJVP4V6/


Profites-en pour regarder s'il n'y a pas de taches grasses autour des petits condensateurs ronds, si oui, ils fuient, il faudra prévoir de le changer, et faut pas tarder, ça finis par attaquer les pistes de la carte mère. Sur la mienne, sur la photo, ils ont été changés, tu peux comparer.

La panne de disque dur, c'est le plus fréquent sur des machines de cet âge (avec les condensateurs qui fuient et le bloc alim. ;-).
S'il faut simplement le re-formater (avec un peu de chance) il te faut une disquette Utilitaire (avec l'appli de formatage de disque) et aussi un système complet sur disquette pour le ré-installer. Un 7.5 c'est 8 disquettes, un 7.1, 6 disquettes. En espérant que le lecteur de disquette fonctionne bien.

Il y a plein de vieux jeux pour cette machine, si ça te tente.
https://www.abandonware-france.org/...ub=&annee=&pays=&langue=&ordre=alpha&search=0

Un disque dur SCSI (50-pins) ça se trouve, et si le vendeur est sympa, demandes lui de mettre un système qui va bien et des jeux dessus.
Si tu ne trouves que le disque dur, je peux te faire le reste ;-) je suis à 1 heure de Paris (ou par la poste si c'est trop loin pour toi).


----------



## samchun (17 Octobre 2017)

Merci pour ta réponse 

Je vais regarder de mon côté pour le disque dur! Pour l'instant je trouve que des disques dur assez cher (exemple : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Seagate-ST19...484670?hash=item3d2bf50bbe:g:No4AAOSwiDFYNLCH ) ... C'est le prix? Ou bien ya moyen de trouver moins cher? (Je trouve le prix un peu abusé quand même ...)

Sinon je serai carrément chaud que tu m'aides pour le reste, 1h de Paris c'est pas bien grave le seul truc qui pourrais me retenir de bouger ce serait le transport de l'ordi ...

ça me tente assez bien en vrai d'en faire une machine de retro-gaming, faut que je me trouve une souris d'époque du coup aussi =)


----------



## gpbonneau (18 Octobre 2017)

Les disques durs estampillés Apple sur EB sont trop cher.
On en trouve de temps en temps à des prix plus abordables mais c'est rare.
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/DISQUE-DUR-I...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

Sur LBC l'autre jour il y avait un 250Mo à 25€.

Pas obligé non plus de prendre un disque estampillé Apple, un comme ça à 20€ fera l'affaire :
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Disque-dur-S...342846?hash=item238f9ddc7e:g:iHgAAOSwAj5Z2LZB
Faut se renseigner de l'état du disque...

Sinon des disques SCSI plus récents même s'ils sont bien trop performants, c'est pas trop cher (à partitionner vu la taille) :
Un SCSI U160 comme celui-ci ferait l'affaire : 
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Disque-dur-S...331018?hash=item4b2a2fec8a:g:5vwAAOSwcgNZB2OS
Mais faut un adaptateur comme ça, et ça devient cher :
https://www.amazon.fr/InLine-72969-SCSI-interne-adaptateur-50-mâle/dp/B000PH75N8

Ou un 2,5" avec un adaptateur SCA :
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Disque-dur-I...461471?hash=item4402c85c9f:g:CEYAAOSw23NZnbw~
https://www.amazon.fr/ADAPTATEUR-SCSI-SCA-vers-points/dp/B000IFSD6U

Sinon, si un petit tour à la campagne te tente, c'est avec plaisir, avec l'UC seulement (la boite à pizza ;-), pas besoin du reste. Ou même juste le disque quand tu l'auras trouvé, j'ai un LC3. Une souris je dois avoir dans un tiroir, avec un nettoyage ça devrait le faire ;-)


----------



## samchun (19 Octobre 2017)

Cool, merci encore pour tes conseils. J'ai donc commandé celui-là : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Disque-dur-S...342846?hash=item238f9ddc7e:g:iHgAAOSwAj5Z2LZB

Je devrais le recevoir d'ici le 2 Novembre normalement.

Un petit tour à la campagne me tente carrément  Je te tiens au courant dès que j'ai reçu le disque. 

Merci pour tout !


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (22 Octobre 2017)

Le LC j'en ai eu un dans ma jeunesse. Tu es quand même au courant que ça sera limité en termes d'usage en 2017 ?


----------



## samchun (24 Octobre 2017)

Deleted member 340362 a dit:


> Le LC j'en ai eu un dans ma jeunesse. Tu es quand même au courant que ça sera limité en termes d'usage en 2017 ?



Oui j'avais pas prévu de jouer à Overwatch avec haha

Comme dit plus haut c'est plus par curiosité et/ou pour lui donner une deuxième vie.


----------



## melaure (6 Novembre 2017)

Bon courage, j'ai eu beaucoup de LC, et j'en ai 5 ou 6 chez moi mais quasi tous en rade ...


----------

